
The sweden Twitter account gets shut down in 4 weeks (Swedish link) - estomagordo
https://si.se/curators-of-sweden-tar-farval/
======
estomagordo
I expect more information will follow in English, given the nature of this
project.

As an alumn, I feel doubly saddened.

